# Chewy chews & swallows / eats everything!



## hanh&chewy (Jan 4, 2012)

So my little guy chews on everything from wires, especially pens/pencils, blankets, paper, etc...

And he does it all the time. I've bought him chew toys, longs, bully sticks, etc. It's impossible to monitor him 100% of the time and he'll get into things to chew. 

I could help the situation by keep all things locked up but that's almost impossible because of cords and wires that are just out there. I could enclose him in an area but that would be sad if he had to stay in a small room for 8 hours a day.

The issue is not that he eats them but he'll chew and swallow little bits. I'll find plastic in his poop. And today he had eaten string and hair and I had to pull it out of his butt, lol.

I mean I'm really worried he'll eat something toxic or something that'll tear up his insides. Or block his digestion track.

Could use advice on:
a) how to train/stop the behavior 
b) what to look for to make sure his digestion is having issues(he's raw fed and has been have liquidy stool for the past 2 days).

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I just ran across your post...first, keep canned plain pumpkin on hand to add to your meals when you have irregular stools. 

Next, do not pull things from your dogs anus--you could cause internal harm! Try and just wipe them and even clip with scissors if need be.

And finally, it is better to contain the pup when you can't watch him than to risk him getting seriously sick or even die from electrocution! You don't have to use a crate, try setting up an X pen or putting him in the kitchen or bathroom, just somewhere safe & where he can move around if it is for longer periods.

Hope this is a helpful start


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

they way i trained mine, is that every time i saw her smelling or trying to chew cables i would say no and clap my fingers she took a bit but she got the message that she isn't supposed to do that, try this, he'll learn


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Is he doing this when he's alone? If so, it could be a case of separation anxiety. I've heard that a lot of exercise can do wonders in dogs that chew.


----------

